# If your Job Seekers Benefit runs out what happens ?



## An Broc (1 Apr 2009)

I know I'm looking ahead but in the current climate it's not inconceivable that I will still be unemployed in 12 months time. I have been job hunting every day for 2 months and have not even got an interview yet.

So when my JSB runs out in 12 months am I on the street ?


----------



## chris20051 (1 Apr 2009)

Jobseekers Allowance which is means tested is next.
see http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Schemes/JobseekerSupports/JobseekersAllowance/Pages/ja.aspx


----------



## An Broc (1 Apr 2009)

Thanks


----------

